# confused



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

My period 12/09/06 was normal, when october came i was a week late and did two pregnancy tests... both were negative, a week later 24/10/06 i had a very light period, very unusual for me and decided to take a pregnancy test on 6/11/06 it was positive, I went to the docs on the 7/11/06 and took a sample with me, again on the 9/11/06 the doctor confirmed a positive pregnancy test. Late on 10/11/06 I began to notice brown spotting, but no pain so I went to the maternity ward on 11/11/06 and was checked over, they said i was pregnant but couldnt rule out miscarriage because i was less than 12 weeks pregnant, but all looked well, cervix was closed. The next day the loss was more and occasionally red blood, i went to the early pregnancy clinic for an scan and they couldnt see anything, no baby. After this they took a blood test and rang back earlier today to say it was positive and the HGC level was over 3000.... does anyone know what has happened? Ive got to go back on in 2 days for more blood tests to check my HGC level.

could it be that i am pregnant and only 3 weeks (dating from october?) or have i miscarried? I am worried and confused.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

It's not unusual for there to be some bleeding during early pregnancy. It is very rare for a false positive pregnancy test. Your pregnancy may have been so early that the baby just couldn't be seen on the scan. My uterus is tipped backward and it is harder to see things by ultrasound.


----------



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

thankyou for you reply, off to the hospital tomorrow for another blood test.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you, other than oftentimes the human body cannot be explained. I do hope your doctor's visit went well, and you got more information.

Take care. Let us know what's going on.

Keri


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I hate to say this, and I'm sorry, but I experienced the same thing this past January-March. The day I supposed to get AF, I O'ed instead. I had spotting that started only a couple days later. It would happen every couple days. I O'ed Jan 9th, found out I was pg Jan 20th. Feb 7th I went to the ER for really bad cramping, and spotting/light bleeding. My HCG was 3,000, the u/s showed my uterus was empty. THey told me I already m/c'ed. I KNEW I didn't (yet). I was supposed to be at this point 6 weeks pg. 2 weeks later I went back. The spotting was on a continuous basis, and I was feeling very ill. This time the u/s showed a sac, but no fetal pole or yolk. 1 week later I had my scheduled u/s. Same thing. THe sac measured 7wks 1 day, but I supposed to be 9 wks. No baby. My hcg was almost 20,000. I had a blighted ovum. I had to get a D&C for it. The egg gets fertilized, but something goes wrong, and a baby doesn't develope. The ER and OB dr's told me that at hcg levels of 3,000 you should see a baby forming, but I didn't even have a sac.

That was my experience. I'm really sorry you have to go through this. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

well went for more bloods, results just been rang through.... levels dropped dramatically, the babys gone


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

So very Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been told to go back on Monday for more blood tests and a scan, to find out what happened.... is there any point? the babys gone, its hard enough trying to get grips with that without more tests and scans.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Nicky, I'm so sorry. I don't know if there is really a point in doing all the tests either.

Take care,

Keri


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

Do what feels right in your heart. I will be thinking of you and yours!!!!


----------



## Gaby (Nov 16, 2006)

Well like i have posted before i had 2 misscarriages and now im pregnant......so far things are going as expected the baby's heart rate is strong at 11 weeks was 151 and im gonna be 12 weeks next tuesday...am i worrying too much? do you guys think that im worrying too much?







well im going back on nove the 28th to talk to a nurse and then im gonna see the doctor back after that i think in another 3 weeks.....do you think that becasue the baby's heart beat is good and im almost pass the 12 weeks my chances of having a misscarriage are low? i never been this far without a doctor telling me that the baby is looking good and everything is perfect...so i dont want to get to attach yet >>>>
very scared


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

Well had more bloods taken and hgc levels just over 100 no scan to see if it was complete. The doc wasnt very sympathetic, just said, "yes i can confirm you miscarried, was it a planned pregnancy" to which i replied no (still didnt mean the baby wasnt wanted or loved!) then said "what are you going to do about contraception? You can go back on the pill from today"
just felt like i was being treated as part of a conveyor belt!


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Nicky--

Find a different doctor, one who has some bedside manners. My doc has actually had a m/c and 3 extremely difficult pregnancies....she really gets it. I'm sorry she had to go through that, but it does make her a better doctor when dealing with m/c's.

Yuck. Like you needed THAT right now.










Keri


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm sorry, Nicky.














s


----------



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

My own doctor is very good, nice and polite, but because i hadnt had my first ante-natal appointment with her it was dealt with at the early pregnancy clinic at the local hospital. I reckon if my own doctor had dealt with me it would have been different, i guess because it was the hospital and they see so many they treat you as a ship load as opposed to an INDIVIDUAL with feelings.


----------



## Nicky321 (Nov 13, 2006)

Since I was last on here, but I thought I would share my news..... Im pregnant 18 weeks and 2 days and im due on my 20th Birthday!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

cool, congrats and good luck with your new baby! i just had my second (living) at a day from 20 and 4 months hehe


----------

